# 54 Gallon Leuc Tank Construction



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

I posted a thread several weeks ago with some pictures of a Leuc Tank I was starting. After reading the "Make your own rocks" thread, I decided to try the styrofoam & concrete method. After constructing 2 different structures & coating them both in concrete ... I decided I was much better creating "the look" with natural materials. So ...

I started with a flat piece of styrofoam and cut out "teeth" in the bottom so that the water from the false bottom can flow back to the pump. Next I cut out a slit for the spray bar.

I took a bunch of ADA Shou stone & had my husband take it out the back yard and break it up with a hammer and screwdriver.  I layed them out on the styrofoam and used black pond foam in the holes to secure them. I then secured the whole "wall" into the tank with more foam. 

I siliconed some coco fiber panels to the sides and foamed a couple of pieces of ADA "Old Black Wood" to the back. Then I took whole pieces of the Shou stone and foamed them to the bottom to create the pool.

The last step was to use painters tape and silicone an "edge" around the front to hide the leca balls. I left viewing spot in the front so you can see into the "pool".

Now for the pictures ...

The rock wall is foamed into place and I layed some wood out to get a "feel" for the hardscape. The styrofoam is where the rocks for the pool will go. You can see the painter's tape for the silicone edge.



















I layed out more wood for a "tentative" hard scape.














































Time for the water test!!



















Here you can see the spray bar that hooks to the pump behind the wall.










I'm going to let the tank run with water for a few days to make sure there are no bad leaks & then it's time to get the substrate going & order some plants.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nice looks really good so far!!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

gawd you make it look soo easy!!! 
i love the look of your tank.. please keep the pics coming!! :wink:


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

That's almost exactly how I made my 76gal oceanic half circle. With the spraybar and the exact same waterfall but I used silicone for the rocks and used foam for the back wall and did the silicone and coco fiber and used tooth picks to hold moss to the wall. 

Your tank is looking really good. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks really nice! I think once the background grows some algae that will be downright beautiful. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

what kind of lighting will you be using?


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

About 3 years ago I bought a 54 gal. Corner and it was my fav. Reef tank I have ever had... It started leaking and I got rid of it last October... November I started keeping Darts... Imediately I thought that it would have made the best Dart tank... 54 's are just a great tank ...Wish I had a chance to do one finally... Keep us updated....


----------



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Finished and planted. Only got one pic before my battery on the camera died ...


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like you've got a knack for this sort of thing. Beautiful tank!


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about!

Very well done...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Now that is going to grow in nice!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

im really digging that tank, i love the rock wall falls, never seen that, but its really a simple and awesome looking idea, i also love the actual tank size and shape, really fantastic job


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

that is how you make a vivarium. nice tank


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Perfect.


----------

